# Protein Powder and IBS



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

For a few weeks now I've been taking Protein powder to help me lose weight and help me in my weight training program. Recently I added another product, Prozone, which is 40 percent carbs, 40 percent protein and 40 percent fat. I take that once a day usually and the protein once or twice and a soy drink for breakfast (been using the soy over a year). Yesterday I started having a sharp but rather mild pain in my lower left abdomine. It seemed to improve overnight but now I have diaherra.Has anyone else had a similar experience with either protein powder or a powder similar to the Prozone?Thank you.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have been taking a drink called Balanced (soy) to try and gain some weight. It was the only drink I could find that had no dairy in it whatsoever.I do notice however, that it tends to made my stomach noisier and my bowels looser. I eat a macrobiotic diet, so I am no stranger to soy or soy products.What is Prozone and will it add weight and does it contain any milk products, by-products, such as whey or cassein. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

ProZone does contain both soy and Whey I think. I know it contains Whey. It's a balanced product like Balanced. It tastes really good. I've been off it for a few days now and no D.I too take soy. I have a shake every morning but to get my cholesterol down and my weight. For weight gain you may want to try something else.Are you a bodybuilder or is there some reason you need more weight?


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroid last year and went from 116# to 108#. (I'm 5'1")Ok, no problem. My father was suddenly killed several weeks ago and I dropped more weight...now down to 101# and I can't seem to put any weight back on largely due to the thyroid medication, so I am looking for something to help me put weight on, but don't want anything with milk products. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Oh bless your heart. You've gone through a lot. No wonder you're losing. Have you tried Ensure? It tastes good and is a good meal replacement. You're probably depressed right now and can't eat. I suggest you just eat soups and light things until you get better. I don't know much about the thyroid but I know when you're grieving, it's hard to eat. I think you'd be very safe with Ensure. I keep it here and drink it often myself. They have a high calorie one that you probably should take for now.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Thanks so much for responding. This has been such a difficult time for me and to worry about your digestive/bowel problems on top of everything just becomes so intense. I was always able to share my thoughts and fears with my Dad, and I can't do that now, so it makes things so much more difficult.Thank you for your kindness and your listening.[This message has been edited by MartyG (edited 08-02-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

I lost my mother in 1990 and I still miss her so much. Talking to her. Confiding in her. She was the only person who ever loved me unconditionally. And we did so much together. So I do understand. If you'd like to talk, I have ICQ and yahoo chat. Just let me know. I don't want to invade your privacy but I would be happy to talk with you. Sometimes just talking with someone who understands is all the help we need.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have enjoyed being to talk with someone who has an understanding of some of the intense pain that I feel. A problem is, I am at work and I do not know if these transactions can be monitored.I just know that sometimes I feel so bad. I have a husband who is kind and understanding, but cannot understand the loss that I feel. He was close with my Dad, but I have had a close relationship with my Dad all of my life and especially since my Mom passed 8 years ago. I thought, somewhere inside my childlike heart, that my father would never die, would never leave me. We spoke each night and always ended the conversation with good-night, I love you. He came out to my house each week, and Dad and I would go out shopping and looking for things or he would go with me to craft shows and to places for me to get my stained glass work. He was the kindest, most gentle man I have ever known. He was always in a positive place and was a sheer joy to be around. I feel so lost. My Dad was 93, in excellent health and was killed crossing the street in front of his house, by a man who had no license, insurance or an inspected car. I am the one who now must go through the house (the same one from when I was born and grew up in) and make decisions on what gets thrown out. Dad lived there for over 63 years and there is a lot of stuff. Sorry for going on and on.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Some of my posts don't seem to be taking. Anyway what is ICQ. I cannot access chat but would like to talk with you. It's nice to have someone to relate to and who also has fears and worries.


----------



## Samantha19 (Feb 19, 2011)

protein powder can be extracted from various sources, including rice, peas, soybeans, eggs, dairy products and more. Almost all of these products are made from milk products due to its high bioavailability (BV) and profitability. Although some milk protein powder is also mixed with eggs and soy protein. Whey protein is a co-product of cheese manufacturing process. This product is purified by ion exchange, and then filtered using several methods. Depending on how the filters will depend on the resulting powder is whey protein concentrate or isolated. Whey protein can be purified to produce more highly hydrolyzed protein isolate.wheyproteinshake


----------

